# Help choosing a dust Vacuum



## Geppetto14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello All,

totally new here and to the woodworking world.
As a consequence of another hobby of mine, I start getting into woodworking, mostly MDF and some multiplex, but really enjoying and now hooked.

The problem is that I create too much dust in my garage with my small Bosch table saw, I already killed one standard vacuum cleaner picking dust off the floor.

So I decided to follow some youtube tutorial and build myself a little dust collection system, however now that I need to buy a new vacuum I just have no idea what makes a vacuum a good vacuum. 

I live in the Netherlands, and in the shops I see mostly machines around 1300W, I have no idea if this is powerful or not.

Calculate that the system will be small since it's only an hobby, and the distance the tube will run from the table saw to the dust collector will be probably 2 meters, so I assume there will be some suction loss for that.

Can someone recommend something with a reasonable cost that would suite my need?

many Thanks in advance
Nic


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Do machines there operate @ 110 or 220 volts?


----------



## Geppetto14 (Feb 21, 2014)

toolguy1000 said:


> Do machines there operate @ 110 or 220 volts?



Thanks toolguy for getting back to me.
We use 220V over here.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Over here a 1300 Watt machine is about the equivalent to 10 amperes. (5 Amperes on your electrical standard.)

It should be enough provided that the machine is intended for use in the shop. Any household vacuum won't last very long in a wood shop. 

After purchasing the vacuum or shop vac as we call them, try to get new filter of the HEPA variety. This link offers filters for our shop vacs.

http://www.cleanstream.com/support/faq.html

What is available to fit the shop vacs that you can buy, I don't know. However you should be able to find something compatible.

One other thing. About every third time that you empty the shop vac, the filter should be cleaned. How? Don't laugh but I use a second shop vac.


----------

